# eisgesichter



## Pyrrhus (7. April 2005)

hallo,
ich möchte gerne porträtfotos als "eisgeister" darstellen, das heißt sie sollen in einer schneelandschaft quasi nur schemenhaft erkennbar sein und am besten selbst dreidimensional und vereist wirken..
ich kenne zwar diverse eisschrifttutorials und habe auch versucht, die für meine zwecke zu benutzen, aber so richtig ließ sich mein ziel damit nicht verwirklichen.
hat jemand eine idee, wie ich das umsetzen könnte?
danke schon jetzt.


----------



## Fiene (7. April 2005)

Hallo,
 in der Docma gab es eine ausfürliche Anleitung darüber. Stöber hier mal etwas, vielleicht findest du was über das Thema.

 Gruß Fiene


----------



## Pyrrhus (7. April 2005)

in der tat gibt es in einer docmaausgabe einen workshop für eisgesichter. online im forum ist allerdings nur eine sehr kurze (für mich leider zu kurze) zusammenfassung dessen. hat jemand vielleicht eine ausführlichere beschreibung als das hier? 

"Doc Baumann hat etliche Stunden experimentiert und ist dann auf diese Lösung gekommen, die allerdings zu komplex und umfangreich ist, um sie knapp in einem Nothilfe-Workshop abzuhandeln. Sie erscheint dafher in der nächsten Printausgabe in angemessener Länge. Um es schon mal ganz knapp zu umreißen:

Kopf freistellen, auf neue Ebene duplizieren /
Haare auswählen, weichzeichnen, evtl. Basrelief /
Kopf in Graustufen umwandeln, alle durch Eigenfarben (nicht durch Schatten) getönten Bereiche (Lippen, Iris etc) helligkeitsmäßig anpassen /
Ebene duplizieren /
blaugrün kolorieren /
weichzeichnen /
Helligkeit interpolieren /
Duplikat Graustufenebene Schwellenwert für hellste Bildstellen, Lichter als
Auswahl laden, oberste Ebene damit aufhellen /
Filter Chrom auf Duplikat Graustufenebene, Modus Neg. Multiplizieren /
Ebene stark abdunkeln /
Ebene duplizieren, Effekt Schein nach innen, Ebenenmodus multipl. 40 % /
ggf. auch Relief und Kante/
Tropfen auf neuer Ebene durch verstreute runde Pinselabdrücke mit diversen Ebeneneffekten, um Wassertropfen zu simulieren "


danke trotzdem schonmal für den tipp!


----------



## Senfdose (10. April 2005)

Habe mir mehrere Ebenen angelegt durch Auswahl >>> Farbereich auswählen 
dann in den Fülloptionen >>> abgeflachte Kante und Relief angewand, Flächendeckkraft auf 0% und 

benutzte Filter
- Kunstoffverpackung
- Glas und Ozeanwellen
-Chrom

Bei Fragen melden!


----------



## Pyrrhus (10. April 2005)

ähh...ja. welche ebene ist denn jetzt was? also warum mehrere? kannst du das ein bisschen ausführlicher beschreiben? sieht jedenfalls toll aus das ergebnis.


----------



## Senfdose (10. April 2005)

ich werd dir morgen mal ne kleine Anleitung tippen !


----------



## Thyraz (12. April 2005)

Wow echt genial.


----------



## Pyrrhus (12. April 2005)

stimmt...darum hätt ich auch echt gern ne anleitung dafür...


----------



## holzoepfael (12. April 2005)

Ja Senfdose, das sieht gut aus. Würde mich ebenfalls interessieren, wie du zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen bist...

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## katha1001 (13. April 2005)

Liebe Senfdose,

 na da reihe ich mich doch auch mal hinten an! 
 Natürlich will Ich auch wissen, wie man sowas tolles bauen kann 

 Grüße, katha1001


----------



## katha1001 (15. April 2005)

Hallo Pyrrhus,


 falls du noch auf der Suche nach einer Vereisungsmöglichkeit bist, schau mal hier    habe ich eben gefunden und das scheint genau das zu sein, was du dir so vorstellst  ... 


 hope it helps
 LG katha1001


----------



## Leola13 (15. April 2005)

Hai,

da wir schon mal wieder (  ) bei Doc Baumann (DOCMA) sind wäre eine Alternative zum Heft auch dies   Buch.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Mway-Tuning (16. April 2005)

Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt sieht ja echt klasse aus


----------



## Pyrrhus (16. April 2005)

ja, in der tat ist der docma-artikel genau was ich brauche. schon weiter oben hatte mich jemand darauf verwiesen.
ich bin nur leider nicht im besitz desselben und ich wollte ungern 10 euro dafür ausgeben, das heft zu kaufen...
daher immer noch die frage, hat jemand mal eine etwas ausführlichere beschreibung wie sowas geht?! bin ja offensichtlich nicht der einzige interessent, da würde sich doch ein tutorial lohnen oder?


----------



## Fiene (16. April 2005)

Hallo,
  du kannst dir doch die Beispieldatei herunterladen und anhand der Ebenen kommst du vielleicht hinter die Arbeitsweise von DocBaumann. Falls du das nicht herunterladen kannst schick mir per PN deine e-mail Adresse und ich schick dir die Zip Datei.
  Gruß Fiene


----------



## Pyrrhus (16. April 2005)

schon geschehen, danke, und bis zu nem bestimmten punkt hab ichs auch verstanden, aber genau die entscheidenden effekte bei den oberen ebenen durschaue ich überhaupt nicht...danke trotzdem für den tipp.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (16. April 2005)

kann trotzdem mal jemand ansagen wie das geht, hab keine lust mich bei docma auch noch zu registrieren !


----------

